# Widescreen-balken



## woooOgie (18. Januar 2008)

Hi, 
Ich versuche momentan mit dem movie maker ein kleines fragmovie zusammenzuschnippseln, wenn ich jedoch das format auf 16:9 wähle streckt der rechner den film bloss in die breite. Wisst ihr wie ich das 4:3 Bildformat beibehalten kann, jedoch oben und unten diese schwarzen balke einfügen bzw. oben und unten abschneidet und so ein 16:9 format erstellt? Gibt es da spezielle tools, oder wie macht ihr das? vielen dank schon im voraus ^^
mfg


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (18. Januar 2008)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, das zu realisieren:

Du könntest auf einer darüberliegenden Videospur einfach ein Bild mit den Balken einfügen. 
Du könntest in einem Schnittprogramm einen 16:9-Effekt darüberlegen.
Du könntest die Bühnengröße in einem 16:9-Verhältnis angeben und lässt so dein Video beschneiden.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## chmee (18. Januar 2008)

Hier eine Datei  http://www.phreekz.de/DLS/Letterbox_PAR1_1_chmee.gif

mfg chmee


----------



## woooOgie (18. Januar 2008)

der moviemaker ist glaube ich nicht fähig 2 videospuren übereinanderzulegen, und das .gif erkennt er als bloss schwarze fläche...:'(


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (19. Januar 2008)

Denn solltest du vielleicht mal an einen Wechsel denken.

Die anderen Vorschläge kommen wohl auch nicht in Frage, oder?


----------



## APoCx (24. Januar 2008)

mhh..
also ich würd dir raten: leg dir ein professionelleres programm zu. sowas wie (also für anfänger besser geeignet) ulead video studio oder magix movie maker wäre bestimmt was, da diese programme auch recht günstig sind.


----------

